# Tan/white Rex Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD



## Jacisaurusrex

Country: USA
State/Region: Virginia (DC and MD too)
City/Town: Springfield
Number of rats: 4 rex males 1 rex female
Gender: m and f
Age(s): 3 and a half weeks old
Name(s): If you name them, you keep them. I can't keep them all, so no names Sad
Colours: ran/white
Neutered: not neutered
Reason for rehoming: Can not keep all of the babies Sad
Temperament: Handled since birth. Very sweet and curious
Medical problems: None.
Will the group be split: Yes
Transport available: limited
Preferred donation: $15


----------



## Jacisaurusrex

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

Country: USA
State/Region: Virginia (DC and MD too)
City/Town: Springfield
Number of rats: 17 total, 10 old enough for new homes this Saturday
Gender: m and f
Age(s): 3 and a half weeks old
Name(s): If you name them, you keep them. I can't keep them all, so no names 
Colours: in this litter, agouti berskshire, agouti capped, black capped, black self, black berkshire. In the second 2 black mismarked capped (1 is variegated), 3 blue berkshires (1f, 2m) and 2 black berks.
Neutered: not neutered
Reason for rehoming: Can not keep all of the babies 
Temperament: Handled since birth. Very sweet and curious
Medical problems: None.
Will the group be split: Yes
Transport available: limited
Preferred donation: $10
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: yes


----------



## jellybeanqueen

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

aww, they're gorgeous.
too bad i'm in canada..*sigh*
good luck with finding them homes!


----------



## Jacisaurusrex

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

There are blues as well that didn't show in those pictures.


----------



## mymilo

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

*is jealous* If only you lived in Western Massachusetts.


----------



## Sami

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

I'm in Northern VA, about half an hour away from DC! 
If I got them now though, then I'd have to leave them in the care of my sister-in-law, while my Love and I are in Washington state visiting my mom this January... I'd be worrying all week about whether she's taking care of them to my standards or not.


----------



## Fuzzie

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

All I need to do is buy a large suitcase, position myself on the luggage carriage in the three seconds when nobody is watching, somehow ensure that the luggage carriage is actually going on a plane that lands somewhere near you, find the rats, sex them correctly, and do the same thing to get home! *sigh* it looks so easy in print... :lol: really though, you photographed those rats at the exact age when I find them irresistible. If you were anywhere near me, two of your rats would already be gone :wink:


----------



## mink

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

Hmm no transport to NY? I would love one of the remaining females!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

im guessing that theres none left...lol


----------



## Randy

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

Wow, those are gorgeous. I would definitely take 2 of the females off your hand if I didn't live 10 hours away. Good luck finding homes for the ones that are left.


----------



## k9luver

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

Any of these babies still up for adoption? We're in NC and could travel some to meet. We're looking for a same-sex pair (either gender) as we have a huge extra cage just waiting for some babies!


----------



## jesirose

*Re: Baby Dumbo rats need homes VA/DC/MD*

Omg. My parents live in VA but unfortunately I am in Texas and won't be up there anytime soon


----------



## Jacisaurusrex

Tan babies need homes!


----------

